

Microsoft awesome and emotional Super Bowl ads  - eibrahim
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/2/1/5368820/microsoft-super-bowl-2014-ad

======
kanche
Microsoft ads were more product-centric (which were not that good too) rather
than being emotional.

In my opinion a recent trend of tech ads is to touch a cord of the consumers (
e.g.
Google[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHGDN9-oFJE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHGDN9-oFJE)],
Apple[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiyIcz7wUH0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiyIcz7wUH0)].
Well Microsoft is shifting focus to that with this nice commercial.

------
somewhatjustin
5 years ago, tech giants hardly ever made these types of commercials. They
must be working really well.

